# Sensual photo shoot



## fmargairaz (Feb 4, 2012)

Good day! 

I'am a young swiss photographer. I have a Canon 550D and several Canon lenses (17-40 F4L, 50 F1.4, 55-250 F3.5-5.6).

I have done a sensual (boudoir) shoot in a luxury club at Lausanne Palace in Switzerland. As it is my first shoot of this kind, i would love to read some feedback and critique!

For this photo shoot used the Canon EF50mm f/1.4 USM and one elienchrom Style 400FX with a shoot through umbrella. The flash was placed at a 45°-45° of the model.

Lightroom 3.6 is used as post processing software. 

1.



Boudoir at Lausanne Palace by FMargairaz Photography, on Flickr
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/2.8
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	100

2.



Boudoir at Lausanne Palace by FMargairaz Photography, on Flickr
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/3.5
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	100

3.



Boudoir at Lausanne Palace by FMargairaz Photography, on Flickr
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/3.5
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	100

4.



Boudoir at Lausanne Palace by FMargairaz Photography, on Flickr
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/3.5
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	100

5.



Boudoir at Lausanne Palace by FMargairaz Photography, on Flickr
Exposure	0.006 sec (1/160)
Aperture	f/3.5
Focal Length	50 mm
ISO Speed	100

Thank for taking a look and hope to have honest critiques!

Best,
Fabien


----------



## Lyra Video Productions (Feb 4, 2012)

Not bad fabien. Some good shots here. I'm not a professional photographer but I am a professional videographer/producer who lights and shoots tons of interviews. I think your first shot is probably the most visually interesting. Another shot I would have experimented with here might be adding more distance between the subject and the background. Maybe it's just because, as a video guy, I'm always looking for ways to throw my backgrounds out of focus to get that "filmic" look, but that could be an interesting option for you here--add some nice bokeh while still getting some interesting features of the background.

I'm curious how awkward it was to shoot in this type of situation and what you do/how you act to diffuse any of that tension. Any pros here that shoot this type of fashion photography with anything to say about this?


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 4, 2012)

I dont really shoot portraiture, so I'm coming almost from the point of view of a viewer. I like the lighting and processing, but I think that the framing could be improved. As a general overview, I feel that the images are cropped too tight...or not enough. To emphasise what I mean, I'll go into detail for each image.

1. While the model's eye's fall on a natural thirds intersection, I'm not sure that is the best option for this image. Showing part of the mirror and part of the seats gives me the feeling that something is missing. I think by framing lower (perhaps just below the glass), it would lessen that feeling. More importantly though, although it is a minor part of the image, I'm drawn towards her left hand that has been chopped off. By moving back a pace or two, this could be rectified and also give her foot a but more room.

2. A bit more difficult this one, overall, I like the treatment you've given it, but I wonder how it would look in landscape format, showing the whole of her legs and feet. This would remove the negative space above her head and the corner of the mirror.

3. The slight angle doesn't work for me, but similar to the others, I think slightly different framing would help, going slightly lower and to the (photographer's) right.

4. This is probably my favourite of the sequence and the B&W choice helps. However, framing a little lower would have included the whole of her hand.

5. Again, I think it would benefit from taking a step back to give more room at the sides, particularly her blouse on the left of her shoulder. The downside would be that more of the distracting pictures would be in frame, so maybe some processing to make them less prominent would help.

Having said all that, I couldn't have done any better and you've got the lighting pretty much spot on for me. I would advise thinking about what is in frame (and isn't) and whether it helps add to the image.


----------



## Kamera Obscura (Feb 4, 2012)

I like the set up. I guess what is obvious is the fact that the girl looks a wee bit out of her elements/awkward.

I guess that's where a really good photographer can coach and loosen subject up a bit.

Also the shirt doesn't work for me.

Best,
dario.


----------



## Caps18 (Feb 4, 2012)

I like #5 if I had to rank them. I like when models don't look right into the camera, and I agree that you should try lower f-stops and moving the model away from the background/wall to see how that works.

While I would like to do this type of shoot, I have never done one, and take my suggestions as an amateur when it comes to this.


----------



## fmargairaz (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you all for your comments! 

I agree that framing need more work: often cutting parts that shouldn't be cut (hand, foot, shirt,...) 

Kernuak: thanks for your detailed feedback. 

Best,
Fabien


----------



## Drizzt321 (Feb 12, 2012)

One thing I think you should watch out for is color temperature. I notice that the 1st image and the rest of the color images don't, quite, match up. The others tend to have more contrast, and more saturated tones. Not sure which I like better, but be careful while doing your PP to look back over the collection and make sure that the colors/tones look the same. Or at least, correct from image to image depending on what you want the entire set to say.

Also, as was said, open that lens right yup! Not saying you should always use it wide open, or even at 1.8/2.0, but definitely try opening up to get some more interesting shots. Maybe try some tighter shots focusing on a different part of her body. From the back of her head her ear, or a hand with the rest of her body in the background.

Play around with it if you have the luxury with the shoot being for you, rather than for a client. Maybe you could have tried something with standing up on something up against the mirror looking into it, or shooting from above her with her laying out along one of the chairs or something. Don't be afraid to experiment with what seems to be a crazy angle, or different lighting or posing. When it's for you, just go for it, and see what develops!


----------

